# Is my Rat pregnate? Help!!



## cheylan (Jan 28, 2013)

I Was cleaning out my rats cages and put my female in with the male just a few min so i could clean hers, didnt think a few min would hurt. when i came back from washing out the cage to my room they were mating i dont know how many times they did the deed before i walked back into the room i was only in there 10 min at the most! what are the chances she could have gotten preg in that little amount of time? this happened approximately 12 days ago. Her belly has gotten bigger but she isnt showing other signs. here is a pic i just took of her, what do u guys think, is she preg?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

rat gestation is 21 days, so you probably won't know for a few more days since they normally don't show till the last week. But she looks a bit pregnant.

If you caught them mating and they were together 10 minutes chances are pretty high she is pregnant. Just a suggestion, not to be rude, make sure to have a spare cage for cleaning out cages.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Agreed. Mating can happen within seconds. You need to keep a male and a female if she is and have 3 different cage. 2 large ones and a travel/spare cage to put them in when you are cleaning.


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

Oooopsie...
I might possibly have a pregnant one as she was put with my male thinking she was a male also. But they have been separated since. Time will tell for both of us.


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

I put my ratties in the bathtub while I clean their cages. I plug the drain so they don't go down it, but I don't put water in. Lol. I put a bunch of their toys and they have playtime while I clean. It's always worked really well for me. That way, you don't have to have an extra cage laying around all the time. 







It looks something like this. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cheylan (Jan 28, 2013)

yea i wont be making that mistake again. i guess i didnt realize how quick the males worked. lol
guess i wont know if shes pregnate for sure for another week or so. Thanks for the replies anyway!


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

Apparently it can take the rats just a few seconds O_O

So... no putting the female with the males, even if supervised, I've read somewhere in here that they can be really fast lol

The best you could do is neuter the boys orspay the girl, that way they could all live together with no accidental babies


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

How come you had one of only either sex anyway? Living alone?


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

Korra said:


> How come you had one of only either sex anyway? Living alone?


Were you asking me Korra? If so, yeah, my guy was a loner.


----------



## cheylan (Jan 28, 2013)

If u Were talking to me Korra No my rats dont live alone i know its not healthy for them to be by themselves i have 2 of each sex.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

No no Possum lol I was asking Cheylan. I am glad you have both sexes  When you first said it it sounded like you only had the two of them. Did you put the other female in the males while you were cleaning as well? Because even if you did not seem them mating, she could be pregnant as well.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, now I'm confused. If you have 2 females then wouldn't those 2 females be in with 2 males ??? in which case the father would be unknown and both girls could be pregnant.


----------



## cheylan (Jan 28, 2013)

no not both females were in there my other female she was sitting on my sholder! shes more tame then the other girl because my other female she wont stay on my should at all. so i had to put her in with the males.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

But you said there was only one male with her? And last time I tried it's very hard to clean a cage with a rat on your shoulder.

you know I'm not trying to be rude, but this honestly isn't making any sense to me. Would you mind giving a summary of All that happened just so this isn't as confusing?


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

I've cleaned my cages with a rat on my shoulder all the time. My guys hang on very well. They'll sit in the back of my neck.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Did she have babies ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Im wondering too... why might have scared her off


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It is pretty common for people new to a forum to pop in, ask a question, and then leave.

I'm curious myself, but I don't expect a response. =/


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

She posted in another thread about how she got a rat from CL that was pregnant and that the mom wasn't caring for the babies. I don't know if this and that thread are somehow related, but she is still around, just ignoring this thread.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Oh! Yes, I spaced and completely forgot to go check out the user's profile to see their latest activity.

Hopefully they'll see this and give us an update.


----------



## cheybay (Apr 21, 2013)

Sorry for not replying No one "scared me off" and yes she did have babies. she had 17 and they all survived and are in new homes now. as for the rat I got from CL all her babies died BC she wouldn't care for them. I forgot the INFO for my other account! so this is my new one.


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Congrats on your babies and finding them all new homes! I thought i had it hard for having 11 born! I'm sorry to hear about your other ones dying, though.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your lost litter, but congrats on that HUGE litter and finding them all homes!


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

WOW, 17?! I think that's the biggest litter I've heard of on here in my (short) time on the board! Congrats on those babies & hugs for the other litter. Glad to see you stayed with us!


----------

